# MK7 GTI with Pretoria Wheels



## BryceC (Jun 8, 2014)

Is anyone running 19" Pretorias with 235/35-19 (Golf R stock) tires on their MK7 GTI? If so is there any rubbing or any other issues?


----------



## SilverGTIVR6 (Nov 27, 2000)

I'm curious about this too as I just bought a set of Pretorias. I think there shouldn't be any issues but would like some reassurance.


----------



## okanTDI (Nov 26, 2004)

I run them on my mk7 TDI with no issues. 

Stock ride height:









Lowered on kw v3’s:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------

